# RIP Bailey <3



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

My girlfriend and I had to say goodbye to our girl Bailey yesterday. She had been fighting for a couple weeks with what we and the vet believe to be a brain tumor. She was starting to get better last week but then started to steadily decline over the last few days. She wouldn't eat or drink even when I tried to feed her with a syringe. She couldn't walk or move much. She was skin and bones. I just couldn't allow her to suffer any longer. We made the decision to have her put to sleep yesterday. My poor baby. I will never forget your sweet face. I love you and miss you. So will your sister <3

Here are some photos of her taken the last couple of days. A couple are from yesterday. The very last two photos are from the first day I brought her and her sister home to get to know their new brother Jim Beam (who we just lost in June as well). <3


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. You did well to give her peace before she could have it by herself. You are a great and responsible rat owner and she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

What a pretty girl. I am very sorry you had to go through that, I know putting a pet down absolutely tears at your heart. My German Shepherd Seamus was just put down, and I am a wreck. Just remember that without you she might have not had an amazing life like the one you gave her. Rest in peace Bailey.


----------



## drnkbeer (Sep 2, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, at the end of the day I agree with Chipper, she clearly had a lovely long full life full of love and happiness, so try not to let the way she parted weigh on you too much. You did what was best for her and really all that mattered was that you were there in the end for her. 

Rest in peace and well wishes to you and your girlfriend at a time like this. Remember Bailey fondly~


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you all for the wonderful and kind words. It is so nice to know I/we are not alone in this. <3


----------

